# am i krazy?



## confusd (Jun 12, 2009)

I am 28, been married for 5 1/2 years and we have 3 young children. Right now I think we are seperated, legally. He filed for div in Dec but didnt finish it so I dont even know what we are. He wanted me and the children to move out so we did then he told me he didnt finish the paper work for the div to be final. We have been back and fourth on trying to make it work or too frustrated to try. He will be moving out of state in a few months and we had a stupid argument today that ended in him saying he doesnt think moving in is a good idea right now and he is "on the fence". I thought we were back together and making plans to move but so easy he reverts back. I dont know what to do. Is there even a chance of things working if he went thru the trouble of the papers getting us out and him being so willing to continuously give up?


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

He asked you and 3 young children to moveout? Girl, stand up for yourself and your kids! Unless you did something to merit it, that is really an unreasonable request, and not good for the kids. Wow. 

I would not put much faith in him right now. You need to make sure you get sufficient child support so you can go back to school if you need to, and be able to support your kids on your own. He does not sound reliable. I'm so sorry you are this deep into it aleady--5.5 years and 3 kids. That schedule is really hard on a marriage, but some guys wouldn't be able to bail out when the children were that young. It is so irresponsible of him. But, given how he is, it does not sound promising. Again, sorry.


----------

